# Question on Richard Baxter (23 vol) Logos Pre-pub



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello.

Today they added The Practical Works of the Rev. Richard Baxter (23 Vols.) to the pre-pub with a current price of $180. I've not read him but have heard that the "reformed pastor" is good. I did a search on the forum and see that some have indicated his theology is off in a few places in the direction of what is now the FV movement and some other issues. Is there enough good in his writings to make this set worth getting? Anyone else out there going to get this?

I appreciate your comments.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know ANYONE who has read everything by him... and I don't know any Calvinists who would say "amen" to his soteriology, BUT...

He has some immensely helpful works. Reformed Pastor is my favorite book. I've read it more times than the Bible. Every time I read it I get convicted, encouraged, and even angry!

Saints Everlasting Rest is a true gem and a balm for my soul.

Christian Directory is a MASSIVE work, but very helpful for counseling purposes. It would be great to get his thoughts on a subject by simply typing in a word or two.

For $180, I say go for it!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 6, 2008)

I would honestly think that Baxter would be one of the best authors to get in Logos. I am not sure why, but Logos has been going wild with Puritan Prepubs. Sibbes, Goodwin and Owen - not mention similar type works by Cunningham and others.

But reading in Logos is no fun. So books are better, But Baxter is like an encyclopedia of pastoral subjects. So the search function with him is very useful. I may order this myself.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes. It really is amazing. You can now get Sibbes, Goodwin, Owen, Warfield, Kuyper, Cunningham, Hodge, Buchanan, Edwards and others. The amount of Reformed literature on Logos is very impressive.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 7, 2008)

The $180 for the Works of Richard Baxter is a *no brainer*. Try to buy the books for that. For that matter, try to get it *at all*. I've been trying to get the set for years and it would probably cost $3,000 to get it used.

This is a no-brainer.

I'm THRILLED with all the puritan works coming out on Logos, I laid into them about a year ago over the mountain of modern/liberal stuff they were continuing to roll out. Really, really happy with all this.

I have preorders in for: Sibbes, Owen, Baxter, Warfield, Lenski, Edwards, Buchanan, Cunningham, Kuyper, Goodwin (!!!).

It's time to dig int those jeans and pull out those greens. ;-)


----------



## Broadus (Jun 7, 2008)

As a new Logos user, it's a bit overwhelming when considering the amount of Puritan works coming out. I need for Logos to space it out a bit. 

Bill


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 7, 2008)

They haven't produced much worth buying for 10 years and in the last 6 months, we've seen a puritan EXPLOSION!



Broadus said:


> As a new Logos user, it's a bit overwhelming when considering the amount of Puritan works coming out. I need for Logos to space it out a bit.
> 
> Bill


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 7, 2008)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> They haven't produced much worth buying for 10 years and in the last 6 months, we've seen a puritan EXPLOSION!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David,

I have wondered to myself if Phil Gons (a new employee who is Reformed) and the previous explosion of PBB Puritan works have shown Logos that the market for this material is great.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 7, 2008)

I've exchanged some emails with Phil Gons and he is a great supporter of the reformed materials.



fredtgreco said:


> BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:
> 
> 
> > They haven't produced much worth buying for 10 years and in the last 6 months, we've seen a puritan EXPLOSION!
> ...


----------



## Broadus (Jun 7, 2008)

Hearing that this reformed "explosion" has taken place only in the past six months leads me to assume that Logos is only now recognizing the market for such works.

I still wonder, though, as to the searches which one can do with the Logos works that one cannot do with the PBBs. With so many free reformed works in PBB, one has to justify the cost of the Logos versions.

Bill


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 7, 2008)

There are many advantages. For instance, the Puritans (like all other groups) had various ways of referring to scripture. Most of the time, they used Roman Numerals for chapters. Logos will "correct" this so that if you search for Eph 1:3, the Puritan literature will come up even though it was annotated as Eph I:1, etc.

It's also nice to have a consolidated search! 

Having it in Logos means that all the drill-down and "cursor hover" features work as well with your other digital books.

The Logos versions will be the definitive versions for reading and analysis.



Broadus said:


> Hearing that this reformed "explosion" has taken place only in the past six months leads me to assume that Logos is only now recognizing the market for such works.
> 
> I still wonder, though, as to the searches which one can do with the Logos works that one cannot do with the PBBs. With so many free reformed works in PBB, one has to justify the cost of the Logos versions.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm putting my application together for the new whitefield puritan history and literature Ph.D. with hopes of slowly working down that long road. I figure I can't go too wrong immersing myself in the puritans. So, I've decided to get the full logos versions of all these new releases in hopes there is a heavy dose of their works on my future courses reading lists. I am going to ride this new wave of reformed books as long as it holds. I'm often left standing in amazement at God's providence. First I had been praying for a structured way to strengthen my greek and latin that would allow me to grow in my knowledge of the Lord and this new Whitefield program comes out and then I decide to get Logos to help with my future school work and this raft of puritan and even the oxford latin dictionary ends up on pre-pub with significant savings. 

Praise the lord for his providance, grace and mercies!


----------



## Broadus (Jun 8, 2008)

Kenneth,

What was the "structured way to strengthen" your Greek and Latin that you discovered?

BTW, how far along are you with your MDiv studies? Are you doing your master's degree at Whitefield, also?

Bill


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 8, 2008)

Pastor Moore,

I sent you a PM regarding your question.


----------



## philgons (Oct 15, 2008)

Broadus said:


> I still wonder, though, as to the searches which one can do with the Logos works that one cannot do with the PBBs. With so many free reformed works in PBB, one has to justify the cost of the Logos versions.



Bill,

I think you'll find this post helpful: PBB, or Not PBB: That Is the Question.


----------



## philgons (Oct 15, 2008)

Broadus said:


> Hearing that this reformed "explosion" has taken place only in the past six months leads me to assume that Logos is only now recognizing the market for such works.



A lot of the Puritan stuff has done well (e.g., Bunyan, Owen and Edwards), but some of it needs more help. We'd love to keep doing Puritan works, but if we can't cover our cost the Puritan offerings will probably slow down. 

Please help us get enough interest to cover the production costs. Tell your friends and colleagues about this material, because we'd certainly love to keep producing it. 

Take a look at the Puritan stuff on Pre-Pub and help us by placing your order and spreading the word. 


The Complete Works of Thomas Manton (22 Vols.)
The Works of John Owen (17 Vols.)
An Exposition of the Epistle to the Hebrews, by John Owen (7 Vols.)
The Practical Works of the Rev. Richard Baxter (23 Vols.)
The Works of Richard Sibbes (7 Vols.)
The Works of Thomas Goodwin (12 Vols.)
The Works of Jonathan Edwards (2 Vols.)
Here are a few other Reformed titles that need a little push:


A. A. Hodge Collection (10 Vols.)
Charles Hodge Commentary Collection (4 Vols.)
Smeaton Theology Collection (3 Vols.)


----------



## Archlute (Oct 15, 2008)

Being primarily a laptop user I am wondering how much space something like the 23 vols. of Baxter would take up on one's hard drive? 

It seems like if you started piling on several collections of commentaries, Reformed authors, and sets by a few modern authors such as Berkouwer you might find yourself running out of "shelf space" mighty quick.

Estimates?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 15, 2008)

Archlute said:


> Being primarily a laptop user I am wondering how much space something like the 23 vols. of Baxter would take up on one's hard drive?
> 
> It seems like if you started piling on several collections of commentaries, Reformed authors, and sets by a few modern authors such as Berkouwer you might find yourself running out of "shelf space" mighty quick.
> 
> Estimates?



Adam, the space is tiny beyond compare. I don't have Baxter, but the space of Owen is like 2MB per volume (38.6 for 17 vols). Hard drive space is mega cheap. For example, I upgraded my laptop to a 200GB 7200 rpm hard drive for $120. When I bought my wife a new laptop, it came with 300GB.


----------



## Archlute (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks. That is both amazing, and good to know. 

I have just over 90 gigs left on a 160 gig hard drive. I could have gotten a 250G drive when I picked up my laptop last May, but the 7200 rpm with freefall sensor only came in 160. Still, like I said, I've used less than half so far, and most of that has been taken up by audio files and Bibleworks 7.

Of course, right now the big issue is coming up with the cash!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 15, 2008)

Archlute said:


> Thanks. That is both amazing, and good to know.
> 
> I have just over 90 gigs left on a 160 gig hard drive. I could have gotten a 250G drive when I picked up my laptop last May, but the 7200 rpm with freefall sensor only came in 160. Still, like I said, I've used less than half so far, and most of that has been taken up by audio files and Bibleworks 7.
> 
> Of course, right now the big issue is coming up with the cash!



Another option is to get a cheap external drive and put some of the audio on it. I also deleted the map files from BW7, they aren't real useful to me, and take up way to much space (I think 6GB or so).

But 90GB is gigantic. My whole Logos library is 4GB. And it is big.


----------



## Archlute (Oct 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. That is both amazing, and good to know.
> ...



That is a great idea, Fred. 

Audio files are not important enough to me to allow them to lock up too much space, especially since I know where to return if I were really in need of downloading any of them again, but I didn't want to have to face the possibility of spending any unnecessary time in downloading materials that I had previously obtained. I have really only used thumb drives for transferring material between desktop/laptop, so the thought hadn't occurred to me that I could employ it as a handy secondary drive for those audio files.

If the drive on this laptop ever gets that close to filling up, I will remember this tip. Thanks.


----------



## Broadus (Oct 16, 2008)

philgons said:


> Broadus said:
> 
> 
> > I still wonder, though, as to the searches which one can do with the Logos works that one cannot do with the PBBs. With so many free reformed works in PBB, one has to justify the cost of the Logos versions.
> ...



Phil,

That was _my_ question that spurred your blog, remember? 

But your post was a worthy resurrection of an old thread.

Bill


----------



## Broadus (Oct 16, 2008)

For more space, I have coming a 320 GB Seagate Momentus 7200 rpm drive from Buy.com for under $100 shipped. I will use my present 160 GB drive in an enclosure for my backup.

Bill


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2008)

Broadus said:


> For more space, I have coming a 320 GB Seagate Momentus 7200 rpm drive from Buy.com for under $100 shipped. I will use my present 160 GB drive in an enclosure for my backup.
> 
> Bill



This is an internal desktop drive, isn't it?


----------



## Broadus (Oct 16, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Broadus said:
> 
> 
> > For more space, I have coming a 320 GB Seagate Momentus 7200 rpm drive from Buy.com for under $100 shipped. I will use my present 160 GB drive in an enclosure for my backup.
> ...



Yes. I bought an enclosure to house the 160 GB Hitachi drive that is presently in my HP notebook. The Seagate will replace the Hitachi in my notebook.

Bill


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2008)

Broadus said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Broadus said:
> ...


 
I don't understand. I assumed it was a desktop (3.5" ) drive, but if it is going to go in your notebook it would be a 2.5" drive. Which is it? Because that is a fabulous price for a 2.5" drive.


----------



## Broadus (Oct 16, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Broadus said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



Fred,

My apologies. I saw the word "internal" and didn't see "desktop" in your question.

This is an internal _notebook_ 2.5" hard drive. I had done some research about it and received positive feedback to my queries on notebookreview.com.

Sorry for the confusion.

Bill


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, Bill.

That is a *great* deal on a drive.


----------

